# Where to find turkey necks?



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm wanting to give my dog turkey necks to help with his teeth/ add some raw nutrition to his diet, but I was wondering how easy they are to find? can you get them at a grocery store? I've been a vegetarian for almost my whole life so I don't know anything about searching for weird body parts like turkey necks lol :crazy:

A local pet store has packs of 3 for $15, so at least there's that, but could I do a lot better price wise if I found them somewhere else?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I can get them at my local grocery store (HEB - I think they are only located in Texas). I don't recall how much they are a pound, but I just purchased a package of 3 and spent less than $5.00 for it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yikes, I get a package from Tollden Farms at a local pet food store that's $14 if I remember correctly for 4 lbs which is 10 necks I believe.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

They're 1.99 per pound at the local grocery store.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I get mine from a local raw dog food supplier so it'd be helpful to know your location as well!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I pay under $1.00/# but I buy in 30# boxes. I would find a good supplier and, as Carriesue said, knowing your location would help.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks! Glad to hear I should be able to find them at a more reasonable price. I'm in Sf Bay Area, California if that helps  I'd definitely love to buy in bulk if I could find a supplier, I have a lot of freezer space.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Call a restaurant and find out who their supplier is. The supplier might sell to you. I get turkey necks by the 30# case for about 0.65 per pound from a wholesaler who supplies restaurants, bars and grocery stores.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Call a restaurant and find out who their supplier is. The supplier might sell to you. I get turkey necks by the 30# case for about 0.65 per pound from a wholesaler who supplies restaurants, bars and grocery stores.



Yup. I didn't have to ask the restaurant because I had found my supplier trough Google first but they are the same company that supplies restaurants and the grocery stores in town. I also don't pay more than $1/pound.

And if all else fails - there are two such wholesale suppliers in Sacramento that I have used before.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Find local butchers. I get all chicken,duck and turkey for 0.25/lb when he's butchering in the summer. Necks, feets, livers, hearts, gizzards.

Another local sells me trachea, beef, pork and lamb necks, and ground beef dog food (tongue, hearts and organs). All for less than $1/lb


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I can get turkey necks in the grocery store for $2/lb, or I can order in bulk for $0.65/lb. I order them from a restaurant supply company. 



Jax08 said:


> Find local butchers. I get all chicken,duck and turkey for 0.25/lb when he's butchering in the summer. Necks, feets, livers, hearts, gizzards.
> 
> Another local sells me trachea, beef, pork and lamb necks, and ground beef dog food (tongue, hearts and organs). All for less than $1/lb


Those are really good deals. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I buy in bulk, 30# boxes...some stores will accomodate, some won't. Lately, I'm feeding duck necks for the same price. They are a better portion for my puppy and a different protein than what the dogs normally eat. 
Jax08, you have a good thing going, hope you keep that supplier happy!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do! I keep a good relationship with both of them. Tomorrow I have to call another to see if I can get duck from them. That one is iffy since other people screwed it up and treated them poorly.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you so much for the tips! Wow, those are some good deals you guys are getting! I didn't think I could afford to go full raw but if I could get everything I need to average at around $1/lb that would be cheaper than than the Orijen I'm feeding!

I'm going to search for local butchers and restaurant suppliers and see what I can find now


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder if we could start a thread that lists our members raw food suppliers.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I get mine with a co-op that does bulk meat...

I get a 50 lb case of necks for $29.00 so basically $0.58 a lb. What area of Cali are you in? Maybe I can see if there's a co-op in your area...


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I also got a 40 lb case of venison for $43.00 and whole ground salmon for $31.00 for a 50 lb case (wild caught and frozen for x amount of time before shipping).


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

CaliGSD3 said:


> Thanks! Glad to hear I should be able to find them at a more reasonable price. I'm in Sf Bay Area, California if that helps  I'd definitely love to buy in bulk if I could find a supplier, I have a lot of freezer space.


Here's a start, if you are on Facebook...

Go into your search bar and put San Fransisco Raw Feeders (SFRAW) maybe they can at least help you find someone in your area


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Safeway $1.99 lb. Not.....


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sadly I don't have a Facebook anymore. Ive looked at the SF raw website and they have an amazing selection, but too pricey for me. I've found a couple butchers and restaurant suppliers in nearby areas I want to contact, but I haven't yet. 
Do you guys have any suggestions on how I should go about contacting and establishing a customer relationship with them? As in, do they want someone who is going to commit to placing regular bulk orders they can count on, vs someone who might be trying things out. I think I'll definitely have to just start with turkey necks, and I'd love to give chicken/turkey feet as treats as well... Im generally not even that comfortable around cooked meat haha, so it's going to take some getting used to! I'm pretty pathetic when it comes to that... But oh the things I would do for my dog, lol.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

mspiker03 said:


> Yup. I didn't have to ask the restaurant because I had found my supplier trough Google first but they are the same company that supplies restaurants and the grocery stores in town. I also don't pay more than $1/pound.
> 
> And if all else fails - there are two such wholesale suppliers in Sacramento that I have used before.


I'd be interested in the Sacramento suppliers! I drive through the area occasionally to visit friends. So it wouldn't be too out of the way.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

GatorDog said:


> I wonder if we could start a thread that lists our members raw food suppliers.


Yes! That would be so helpful and would make for a great sticky thread!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

CaliGSD3 said:


> I'd be interested in the Sacramento suppliers! I drive through the area occasionally to visit friends. So it wouldn't be too out of the way.



Harvest Meat Company
Cal Vada Meats

I just called the wholesale places and asked them if they sold to the public (or would).


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

In San Leandro:
Martinelli Dan Poultry - Yelp

Nice Chicken backs were 50 cents a lb. A lot of meat on them. 40lb case. I used to buy ground turkey from him once in a while. You'd have to call to see what their prices are now. In the Bay Area, you can get a lot of stuff at good prices at 99Ranch markets.


----------



## akita2015 (May 2, 2016)

*Raw food supplier located in socal*

Hello Group

I have found a supplier of raw meat for dogs located in Southern california. They have good quality meat and fast home delivery. You should visit happee dawg


----------

